# quattro - "Moments" of a Success Story Exhibition Goes Live in Neckarsulm



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Audi Tradition]
Exactly 30 years ago, a car drove onto the stage that changed the world of automotive technology: The first Audi quattro rolled into the spotlight on March 3, 1980 on the Audi stand at the Geneva Motor Show and established a success story that continues today. 
This special exhibition entitled “Moments – 30 years of quattro” is a celebration that takes place at the Audi Forum Neckarsulm from now until August 31st (8AM to 6PM daily except Sundays).
The exhibition shows quattro cars that were ahead of their time which, in a way, is what Audi has always been. A pioneering spirit and enthusiasm are also reflected in the brand slogan ‘Vorsprung durch Technik’ – the best example of the quattro principal. 
Audi took permanent all-wheel drive into the streets and redefined the market. Today, thanks to quattro, drivers can experience higher and better traction, excellent handling and a superior driving experience.
In the past 30 years, Audi has delivered more than 3.3 million quattro models to its customers – a number that, in 1980, no one would have dared hope for. Today it seems nearly everyone is rolling in a quattro.
Visitors willfine nine exhibits at the Audi Forum Neckarsulm. Above all, the Audi quattro (now known as “Ur-quattro”) that, in 1980, created a new branch in the Audi tree. 
Also on hand is the car that was the initial impetus for the Ur-quattro: the VW Iltis. This vehicle was developed by Audi for the German military and featured all-wheel drive. It was a test drive of the Iltis in 1977 by company executives that inspired the idea to fit the four-wheel drive of an SUV in a passenger car.
In addition to the original and the progenitor, Audi will also display the Audi 200 quattro Safari Rally, the Audi Sport quattro, the Audi V8 DTM, the Audi A4 STW, the Audi quattro, the Audi allroad quattro and the 2005 Audi A6 from the quattro ski jump commercial. Finally, a look into the future of quattro is also shown with the Audi RSQ from the futuristic movie ‘I Robot’ starring Will Smith.


----------

